# New to me Walther PPKS



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

I did some swapping and ended up with a Smith & Wesson marked Walther PPKS 380. There is only one magazine with it and a Bianchi inside the waistband holster, no box. Would like to find a spare 7 round magazine with the finger rest. 

Found a factory magazine/ Thanks


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you shot it yet? Its a great little gun.

Oh, PM sent about a magazine.


----------



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Ppk*

No I just aquired it today and have not shot it yet but will on Wed. It looks to be well made. I sent a PM back to you.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

ronbo said:


> No I just aquired it today and have not shot it yet but will on Wed. It looks to be well made. I sent a PM back to you.


I had one like that but blued. I liked it. The only complaint I ever had was that it needed a little rounding of the sharp edges. That's easy to do, especially with a stainless gun.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

These guns can be tricky. I know some people, myself included, have had their share of minor issues with the gun. My biggest issue was the gun jammed up alot. Using grease instead of oil solved that problem. 

Hopefully your gun wont give you any trouble.


----------



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

*Jams*

I reload 380's for an old Colt 1908 pocket auto but the magazine is longer in the Colt than the Walther. I tried some of my Colt reloads for fit in the Walther magazine and they are too long. I will need to seat the bullets a little deeper for the Walther.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You could try S&W for a mag but don't faint when they tell the cost. Good luck.


----------

